# Wet cure brining question



## johnnyb54 (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m planning on making pastrami out of a full 18lb. Prime brisket. In order to cure/brine the brisket I have to put it in a Cambro with 3 1/2 gallons of water to keep it covered. From what I’ve read and understand I add the total amount of water weight 3 1/2 gal. = 8.345 x 3.5 for a total water weight of 29.2lbs. Add the the weight of the brisket 18 + 29.2 water = 47.2lbs. Using digging dog farm curing calculator (http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html) I assume I would input 21409.448 grams (47.2lbs) into the weight of meat field for the proper amount of cure, salt and sugar. I also plan to scale up the amount of seasonings to the total weight of 47.2lbs and cure for 10-14 days (I plan to inject the point with the cure/brine mixture). Is this correct, am I way off field, is there a easier way or am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks good to me. You understand perfectly the equilibrium brine method. Injecting the point is a good plan. Also be sure to roll the brisket over or stir up the brine every couple days just to keep the brine mixed well. What temp is your fridge running?


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 18, 2022)

johnnyb54 said:


> I’m planning on making pastrami out of a full 18lb. Prime brisket. In order to cure/brine the brisket I have to put it in a Cambro with 3 1/2 gallons of water to keep it covered. From what I’ve read and understand I add the total amount of water weight 3 1/2 gal. = 8.345 x 3.5 for a total water weight of 29.2lbs. Add the the weight of the brisket 18 + 29.2 water = 47.2lbs. Using digging dog farm curing calculator (http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html) I assume I would input 21409.448 grams (47.2lbs) into the weight of meat field for the proper amount of cure, salt and sugar. I also plan to scale up the amount of seasonings to the total weight of 47.2lbs and cure for 10-14 days (I plan to inject the point with the cure/brine mixture). Is this correct, am I way off field, is there a easier way or am I missing something? Thanks



*Yes, your method looks sound.  I use the equilibrium method to do most of my meat curing.  Just a thought for you.  Why are you using 3.5 gallons of water for your pickling brine?*

*I only use 10% of the meat green weight in water and make the brine strength appropriate to reach equilibrium.  You can also inject this 10% brine.

This method saves a bit of space.

I bag the meat and evacuate most of the air and give it a turn everyday.

Example:

1 kg meat
100 g water
17.6 g salt
19 g sugar
2.75 g cure #1*

*This is a basic brine formula that I use for most of my brining.  I adjust the salt and sugar based upon meat type and end result expected.*

*My $0.02...*

*JC  *


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> I bag the meat and evacuate most of the air and give it a turn everyday.


Makes sense, but what sort of bag will hold an 18 lb brisket?

Rick


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 18, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Makes sense, but what sort of bag will hold an 18 lb brisket?


They make 5 and 10 gallon bags. Not cheap but it’s an option.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=10+gallo...s,156&ref=nb_sb_noss&tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## johnnyb54 (Mar 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *Yes, your method looks sound.  I use the equilibrium method to do most of my meat curing.  Just a thought for you.  Why are you using 3.5 gallons of water for your pickling brine?*
> 
> *I only use 10% of the meat green weight in water and make the brine strength appropriate to reach equilibrium.  You can also inject this 10% brine.
> 
> ...


I have a few 2.5 gallon ziplock bags that will fit the brisket. I just figured why waste a bag for 1 gal. And I’ll need to put it in the Cambro anyway just in case the bag leaks. I figured I would flip the meat and stir the solution every 3-4 days till done.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 18, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Makes sense, but what sort of bag will hold an 18 lb brisket?
> 
> Rick



*I use vacuum sealer bags off a roll that I can make custom sized bags.  I can make bags big enough to encase a whole pork belly. *

*You can also break it down into separate smaller bags and use the same brine formula per each bag.

3 - 2 Gallon bags would likely fit the brisket cut into three pieces.*

Where I get my vacuum bags...

*





						Vacuum Sealers and Vacuum Seal Bags | Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Find the vacuum sealer and vacuum seal bags at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. We have helped many find the perfect vacuum sealer and bags. Order today!




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com
				



*
*JC  *


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *I use vacuum sealer bags off a roll that I can make custom sized bags.  I can make bags big enough to encase a whole pork belly. *
> 
> *You can also break it down into separate smaller bags and use the same brine formula per each bag.
> 
> ...


Nice! Yeah I'm just getting started on must-have tools that you need, that I didn't know I needed! LOL

Never considered splitting a brisket. But got me a new (to me) little MES30 today so that's what I'm gonna have to do to fit any decent brisket on that dude!

Rick


----------



## DougE (Mar 18, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Nice! Yeah I'm just getting started on must-have tools that you need, that I didn't know I needed! LOL


It never ends either. There's always one more thing I must have, when I think I have everything I need.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 18, 2022)

johnnyb54 said:


> Is this correct, am I way off field, is there a easier way or am I missing something? Thanks


Bingo, you are right on track.  The calculations are very easy, and there are several ways to get the end result. Calculations using kilograms, grams, or pounds are available, plus several online calculators. Martin's Digging Dog Farm is a good example. 



SmokinEdge said:


> Injecting the point is a good plan


I even shoot flavor brines. My online mentor _*Old Dave  *_and the late _*Rumrunner, *_got me started on injecting many moons ago.  Why not give yourself a head start?



Cody_Mack said:


> Makes sense, but what sort of bag will hold an 18 lb brisket?





SmokinEdge said:


> They make 5 and 10 gallon bags. Not cheap but it’s an option.


Guys, look into 'bucket brine bags' or 'bucket brine liners'.   You can buy food safe buckets at the supermarket, just ask in the deli or bakery departments.  2 gallon and 3 gallon are perfect to have on hand and my stores sell them for $1.  I used to brine in the bucket itself, which works great..... but the bags/liners make clean-up a breeze.  And as long as the bag is in the bucket, there is no worry about breakage.  I seal mine with a zip tie.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 18, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Guys, look into 'bucket brine bags' or 'bucket brine liners'. You can buy food safe buckets at the supermarket, just ask in the deli or bakery departments. 2 gallon and 3 gallon are perfect to have on hand and my stores sell them for $1. I used to brine in the bucket itself, which works great..... but the bags/liners make clean-up a breeze. And as long as the bag is in the bucket, there is no worry about breakage. I seal mine with a zip tie.


I hear ya, but I am extremely limited for space at the moment. Trying to find the budget for a garage refer. The kind that cools...ha!


----------



## johnnyb54 (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you all for the replays and information


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2022)

If you have the room , these buckets work great .


----------

